# "windows defender security center"



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found under the "windows defender security center" 6 processes, i.e. virus & threat protection, account protection, firewall & network protection, app & browser control, device security and device performance & health. The first 4 all have green circles with a white check mark in them and state "no action needed". However, the last two both have an orange triangle with an exclamation point in each. The "Device security" has the instructions "Reset your security processor to fix functionality issues." with a hyperlink button "Get started" as well as a hyperlink "dismiss". The last of these 6 component, i.e. the "Device performance & health" has the words, "The Health report has recommendations for your device." with a hyperlink button stating "View health report".

Should I do anything with the last two? I'm still trying to understand Windows 10 and have heard the last update has caused problems. At the moment this Windows 10 is working fine for me and I don't want to mess it up; so I'm needing some confirmation/suggestions/advice as to what would be best to do with these last two with those exclamation points on them.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you use Windows Defender as your Anti-virus program?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windows Defender is the native anti virus built into windows. When you install a third party anti virus it turns off Windows Defender. Though with Microsoft continually changing/churning settings with their mandatory updates, who knows. Seems the only way to live with win10 is either block all updates or to just lie back and think of England, giving up any semblance of privacy.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't ever post anything on your computer that you don't intend for the whole world to see. It won't work, but you might feel better.

Muleskinner2


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So what I'm understanding from all your posts is that I should leave it as is....?

This Windows 10 is working beautifully. I just don't understand it. The only programs I've downloaded here were those suggested in other threads of mine and have proven to be helpful.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> So what I'm understanding from all your posts is that I should leave it as is....?


Not sure which post you got that from.
What anti-virus program do you use? Windows Defender? or something else? Windows will bug you about Defender even if you use another program (until you turn it off in the Action Center)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have Avast anti-virus protection running; and only use the "quick scan" on it. I have CCleaner monitoring and refuse to update it; but just use it once a week or so. That is all. The rest is what came with Windows 10. Hope this answers questions.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have Avast anti-virus protection running; and only use the "quick scan" on it. I have CCleaner monitoring and refuse to update it; but just use it once a week or so. That is all. The rest is what came with Windows 10. Hope this answers questions.


If you use Avast you need to turn off Windows Defender


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have Avast anti-virus protection running; and only use the "quick scan" on it. I have CCleaner monitoring and refuse to update it; but just use it once a week or so. That is all. The rest is what came with Windows 10. Hope this answers questions.


Why aren't you taking full advantage of Avast?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

First off I didn't know it would be wise to use "all" of Avast as I thought only the "smart scan" was important; thus I left Windows Defender in place. Would very much appreciate knowing not only what would be best to do with my particular computer; but would also need concrete instructions as to how to do it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> First off I didn't know it would be wise to use "all" of Avast as I thought only the "smart scan" was important; thus I left Windows Defender in place. Would very much appreciate knowing not only what would be best to do with my particular computer; but would also need concrete instructions as to how to do it.


Right-click on it in the bottom right, in the task bar. Select "Avast shields control."


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> First off I didn't know it would be wise to use "all" of Avast as I thought only the "smart scan" was important; thus I left Windows Defender in place. Would very much appreciate knowing not only what would be best to do with my particular computer; but would also need concrete instructions as to how to do it.


Actually it's the Boot-time Scan that you want to do manually; at least once a month is good. Other than that, you can just leave Avast alone and let it do its thing. But you'll want to go into Settings and check Silent Mode, if you haven't already, so it doesn't keep annoying you with pop-up ads for the paid version.

In Windows 10, Windows Defender isn't actually all that bad, as malware protection goes. So if you wanted to make things as simple as possible, you could uninstall Avast and just use Defender. The protection wouldn't be quite as good, but it would be a bit simpler.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Backwoodsman7, I did find "Boot-time Scan" and I can do it manually; however, it had no "silent mode" under it. I actually could not find that "silent mode" anywhere in Avast. Still Avast has never annoyed me with pop-ups. It is Windows 10 that keeps shooting out those pop-ups wanting me to update whatever or download whatever; and this is annoying.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Silent Mode is on the first screen you see when you go to Settings. But if you're not seeing any popups from Avast, you may have already turned it on at some point.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.........I downloaded several Win 7 updates on or about from Microsoft , prior to 06-01 , subsequently , every time I clicked on an HST thread I rece'ved a notice that my browser(IE 11) had stopped working !
.........So , went back and did a System Restore with a date of 5-31.......prior to the UPdates ! No problems with HST.........I can't imagine what the problem could have been . I'm going to try and erase these updates somehow and remove them from my computer . , fordy


----------

